# New maple bowl



## Texasstate (Apr 27, 2019)

Carved this today 
First coat on it 

Very tight pins in this burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## phinds (Apr 27, 2019)

nice


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2019)

That is a NBB. Nice Burl Bowl.


----------



## jasonb (Apr 27, 2019)

Good lookin bowl!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 28, 2019)

Interior of bowl is spectacular! Chuck


----------



## Bob Ireland (Apr 28, 2019)

Great looking bowl.


----------



## Texasstate (May 1, 2019)

Bowl finished !!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Patrude (May 1, 2019)

Yes indeed, justice to the wood right there


----------



## Texasstate (May 1, 2019)

Any clue on pricing these ???


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Any clue on pricing these ???


Check around on ETSY and EBAY and in any local artisan co-ops or stores near you. Bowls are worth exactly as much as people will pay for them. You could price that at $250 and if you got lucky you might find a buyer and given another venue you could price it at $50 and get no takers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Bowl finished !!!!
> 
> View attachment 165488
> 
> ...



Could you post a picture of the bottom?


----------



## Texasstate (May 2, 2019)

Sorry I sent to the buyer today


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Sorry I sent to the buyer today


So, if it was already sold, why are you asking about the price? How much did you get for it?


----------



## Texasstate (May 2, 2019)

Sold it to a family member so let’s just say they got a deal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2019)

phinds said:


> So, if it was already sold, why are you asking about the price? How much did you get for it?



Guess we won't see the bottom either...


----------



## Texasstate (May 2, 2019)

No but the bottom was pretty basic just sanded a little of the live edge burl to make it sit flat


----------



## Texasstate (May 2, 2019)

Before sanding

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 2, 2019)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 7, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Bowl finished !!!!
> 
> View attachment 165488
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------

